# Are there any "safe" matchbox cars?



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

In terms of testing for lead and other heavy metals? My DS loves the cars and trucks he received from his grandfather. But, they are MIC. Since he plays with them every day, they make me a bit nervous. Does anyone know of tested brands?


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

:

anyone? DS loves them too.


----------



## Thorn Hailfilter (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's an alternative option:

http://www.rabbitnduck.com/pc-697-23...e-car-set.aspx


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

DS has a handful of these too and I just cross my fingers they're ok. I'm not buying him any more though. I recently bought a wooden Bajo and it's about the same size as a Hot Wheels. I just bought one to try out. I'm also waiting on a couple of Montgomery Schoolhouse cars. They're made in Vermont. I feel much more comfortable with these choices than cheap metal MIC toys. Sometimes you just have to pay a little more for quality and peace of mind.


----------



## Autumn Mama (Oct 23, 2006)

Melissa and Doug have a set available here in our Canadian stores...they are much like the ones linked in the other posts and similarly priced...HTH!!


----------



## ceay05 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ds plays with mostly Hot Wheels. We have a lead test and so far, nothing has come up. Of course, he has a ton and I just hope I caught them all.

I like Hot Wheels brand alot more than Match Box. We have found the MB fall apart while we have had no problems with HW.


----------



## rionnhannah (Nov 29, 2006)

I have the same problem. I have been so careful to only buy my son wooden toys, but metal and plastic ones have appeared. And he likes them better-he plays with his metal cars all day long. It is so frustrating. I don't know what to do, because I definitely don't want him exposed to lead. He has several wooden cars - Bajo, Vilac and Montgomery Schoolhouse, but much prefers the metal ones. Ugh!!


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

We've found these Siku cars at more "upscale" toy stores, I believe they're made in Germany, kind of pricey, but nicely made and they have lots of interesting earth mover construction type vehicles that ds loves.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

You can buy an inexpensive home lead test-kit. One of the NPR shows tried a few and named several brands that were highly reliable.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

I found a local craftsman who makes little cars. They are wooden, about the size of matchbox cars, and he sells them at local crafts shows for $1 each. I ordered 25 from him and DS plays with them every day.

Maybe you could check out local crafters? I keep my eyes open for church bazaars, as there is usually a good selection of local handmade goods at them.


----------



## myboy (Oct 22, 2005)

I have some from target that are made in thailand not china. others?


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

Plan Toys makes some cute ones:
http://www.treecitydiapers.com/store...777/Cars---II/
http://www.treecitydiapers.com/store...Delivery-Vans/


----------



## zaner'smama (Dec 12, 2005)

Have any matchbox or hotwheels been recalled?
I don't buy them, but my husband sure does.







And my son LOVES them. Seriously, they are among his favorite toys.

I have been wondering about them though. I've noticed some that he hasn't had more than a month already have paint chipping.







:


----------

